# Oquirrh-Stansbury Spike Elk General Season ALW



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,
New to hunting forums and new to elk hunting. I am looking into purchasing a 2015 general season spike only tag for the Oquirrh-Stansbury unit. I have heard that I might run into a lot of restricted or private property areas? I have wheelers I would like to take with me to retrieve my game as well. I have camped in Lookout Pass for years but never hunted the area. I was hoping maybe someone had some insight as if this is good area to hunt for spike elk? I am just looking to fill my freezer for the winter. Any info on this area would be greatly appreciated! I just don't want to waste my money on a tag for an area where I really cant hunt. 

Thank you!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, the beauty of the general spike tag is if you dont like it where you start just move to another spike only area like Wasatch, Cache, etc.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

There are some folks on here with knowledge of this area. Unfortunately Im not one of them but welcome to the forum and elk hunting


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

front hunter said:


> Does the term "fill the freezer" seem like a lame excuse and bother anyone else? Wanna fill the freezer? Spend the $50 that you'd pay for the tag and the $80+ you'd spend on fuel and food, and go buy a bunch of meat from the store. That money will go a lot further......
> 
> Yes it's a complete waste of time. I'd go fishing instead


Some people would rather fill the freezer with game meat than with beef, pork, and chicken. I'm one of them. Right now I have 1/2 of a elk, 1/4 of a deer, and a couple hundred pounds of wild pig. So this year will be a trophy hunt for me, but I can understand why someone would like game meat better than domestic meat.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

front hunter said:


> Does the term "fill the freezer" seem like a lame excuse and bother anyone else? Wanna fill the freezer? Spend the $50 that you'd pay for the tag and the $80+ you'd spend on fuel and food, and go buy a bunch of meat from the store. That money will go a lot further......
> 
> Yes it's a complete waste of time. I'd go fishing instead


The phrase doesn't bother me in the least. I'm under no illusion that my price per lb. of meat is better than beef if you factor in the cost of all gear, gas, etc. I'm also under no illusion that I'm going to stay home and watch the leaves change from the back porch every year.

Most guys are on this site because they enjoy hunting. Hunting is a passion, and every moment I am able I will be in the mountains. Delicious antibiotic-free game meat is a very real, tangible benefit that happens to result from doing something I love. Haven't bought ground beef in almost 2 years. My wife appreciates that my main passion or hobby can also benefit the family through meat that fills the freezer.

I don't play much golf since I began bow hunting, but when I did I spent more money and never once brought home some backstrap to show for my time away..........(I still like golfing, for what it's worth);-).


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

It's a tough unit it might be worth the extra drive for a more enjoyable hunt with higher elk numbers. All the years I've hunted private property on this unit for deer I've only seen 1 elk.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The unit is very, very steep. There is less than 1% of the area you will be able to use an atv to retrieve an animal. Most of the locals don't want the spikes shot so you won't get much help because of that but because it's so hard to hunt, I don't think a lot of spikes get killed each year.
I'd try up Ophir and hope you can find one of the bigger herds.
Actually, I'd try hunting with an any bull tag on the Vernon over a spike tag on unit 18.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I wanna say the Vernon is an anybull elk unit so you wouldnt be able to hunt that with a spike only tag. Check the proc first before going there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What's the deal with all these guys that come into threads and pitch hissy fits over the most ridiculous and trivial of things? Yes, front hunter, the op wants to "fill his freezer." I have an open bull tag this year with which I hope to "fill my freezer." Deal with it. Kwalk brings up some good points. For what it's worth I have had a few succesful hunts where I believe the money spent on the hunt still provided a lower price per pound of meat than I could have obtained at the grocery store.


----------



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

front hunter said:


> Does the term "fill the freezer" seem like a lame excuse and bother anyone else? Wanna fill the freezer? Spend the $50 that you'd pay for the tag and the $80+ you'd spend on fuel and food, and go buy a bunch of meat from the store. That money will go a lot further......
> 
> Yes it's a complete waste of time. I'd go fishing instead


Seriously? Fishing? Are you just one of those forum followers that go in and post **** that contradicts the use of every forum? Sounds to me like your not a hunter. Or if you are your just an all around head hunter that would rather take the head and antlers and leave the meat. Let alone fishing can be just as expensive and if not more of a waste. If you don't like what you see on here then move on to the next one and stop trying to piss everyone off here that is actually being helpful.


----------



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate all the information! Hopefully its a successful season for everyone and myself no matter what your hunting or what unit your in. My family has a cabin at the top of Settlement Canyon as well, so I might scout that area next weekend and post my findings. Good luck everyone keep the info coming!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> I wanna say the Vernon is an anybull elk unit so you wouldnt be able to hunt that with a spike only tag. Check the proc first before going there.


I see now that ridgetop was saying vernon is anybull. I should drink my coffee before posting on here


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

front hunter said:


> Buddy I've killed more stuff than most any couple guys on here have, combined. I've filled more freezers than you've ever dreamed of. I am a trophy hunter. But I don't believe in wasting animals. Period. I think fishing is GAY which is why I said you should go fishing....  anyhow I wish you luck in filling your freezer. Sounds like you're gonna need it


Wow, not sure I'd be proud to have this be one of my firsts posts! You're a better hunter than most of the people here? Why bother joining if that is the case, just to make us aware of that? An when I'm fishing I rarely see vehicles sporting a rainbow sticker, perhaps most fishermen are still in the closet, but I don't think that's the case.

Anyhow, welcome to the forum. I hope in the future you have some insight to add and don't get drawn into confrontation over the smallest things. Perhaps you can post up some of those pictures of all that "stuff" you've killed. I'd like to see some of your trophies.:grin:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SWillden said:


> Thanks everyone I really appreciate all the information! Hopefully its a successful season for everyone and myself no matter what your hunting or what unit your in. My family has a cabin at the top of Settlement Canyon as well, so I might scout that area next weekend and post my findings. Good luck everyone keep the info coming!


Well that just changed everything.
If you have access to upper Settlement canyon, That would be a good place to find some elk.
Now I'm Jealous.
Good luck with your spike hunt.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

SWillden said:


> Thanks everyone I really appreciate all the information! Hopefully its a successful season for everyone and myself no matter what your hunting or what unit your in. My family has a cabin at the top of Settlement Canyon as well, so I might scout that area next weekend and post my findings. Good luck everyone keep the info coming!


I know of two cabins in the top of settlement and if your family owns one I would stick to that because your going to have a heck of a time anywhere else. But settlement has probably most of the elk on this unit in it. Unfortunately everyone else in Tooele county knows this to so there will be quite a bit of people espically on the rifle but your going to find that anywhere you go most of the time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hell of a first three posts, Front Hunter. Inflammatory, self-aggrandizing, and utterly useless. You'll do fine around here.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

were ever you wind up on the oquirh or standsbury you would be a lot better of to forget the 4 wheeler as most of the elk will be in areas that are not reachable, you would be better of with some friends with weak mind and strong backs and have horses available


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

4 wheelers probably would do you much good on this unit other than site seeing, with the crowd s hitting the unit it s going to be steep and deep were ever you locate them and in all probability you wont be able to get a wheeler into them. you would be better off with a few friends who are weak minded and strong of back and also think about horses they would also help but in reality you would likely kill a horse in some of the country there in right know


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

*oquirh spike hunt*

you should get some landowner permission from some of the ranchers in the area that would be a plus


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

come'on ridgetop, there isnt any elk on the vernon....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Well that just changed everything.
> If you have access to upper Settlement canyon, That would be a good place to find some elk.
> Now I'm Jealous.
> Good luck with your spike hunt.


My thoughts exactly. I'm jealous too. Only access I have to upper Settlement is from the top, and if one were to shoot one DOWN in the canyon, going back UP would be a killer!! Good luck SWillden. Like Ridge said, if you have access to upper Settlement, that's as good a place as any to find elk on the Oquirrhs.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

front hunter said:


> Buddy I've killed more stuff than most any couple guys on here have, combined. I've filled more freezers than you've ever dreamed of. I am a trophy hunter. But I don't believe in wasting animals. Period.


Pretty bold statement considering the company you're in on this forum... Perhaps you're referring to the "most any couple guys on here" as the newbies asking for advice. At any rate, got any pictures? I'd love to see the mass quality that a real hunter can pull down the mountain.



front hunter said:


> I think fishing is GAY which is why I said you should go fishing.... ;-) anyhow I wish you luck in filling your freezer. Sounds like you're gonna need it


Juvenile


----------



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

I talked to a few people in my family over the weekend and I hope everything lines up to get up in settlement canyon. Hopefully I can line up a few horses too. I've hunted deer there but never elk so this should be interesting!


----------



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

MWScott72 said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > Well that just changed everything.
> ...


Knowing my hunting luck I'll end pushing them over the top and never see them so keep your eyes out! Ha-ha. That is a steep canyon! Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I like this front hunter guy--he brings some attitude with him, makes the forum pop a little bit--sometimes it's nice to break up the hug circle occasionally.

But if you are going to claim to fill more freezers than we can dream of--well it's cred time bro--pics or it didn't happen. I figure we need 25 pics of different game animals with your smiling mug standing behind them. Time to put up or shut up front hunter, you freezer fillin legend! :grin:


----------



## SWillden (Sep 7, 2015)

front hunter said:


> SWillden said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Fishing? Are you just one of those forum followers that go in and post **** that contradicts the use of every forum? Sounds to me like your not a hunter. Or if you are your just an all around head hunter that would rather take the head and antlers and leave the meat. Let alone fishing can be just as expensive and if not more of a waste. If you don't like what you see on here then move on to the next one and stop trying to piss everyone off here that is actually being helpful.
> ...


Your arrogance doesn't phase me or anyone else on here, obviously. We're all not here for competition, we're here for information. I'm willing to help others on here just as much as they are willing to help me. Your arrogant statements are what give good/ethical hunters a bad name. Move on bud.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

SWillden said:


> Your arrogance doesn't phase me or anyone else on here, obviously. We're all not here for competition, we're here for information. I'm willing to help others on here just as much as they are willing to help me. Your arrogant statements are what give good/ethical hunters a bad name. Move on bud.


I am here for the entertainment and the competition ;-) SWillden, Your first post was asking for information, and it's really your only motivation to come here so I wouldn't get too high on that horse.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

I am willing to help. 

SWillden - PM Sent

And don't let other "forum members" get under your skin. I have been here long enough to know that things can get out of control here. i.e. People will type whatever they wish online but they would rarely say such things in person to another outdoorsman.


----------



## NewbieScott (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't suppose i could get the same help. Same situation (minus family cabin) different year.


----------



## NewbieScott (Aug 22, 2016)

jshuag said:


> I am willing to help.
> 
> SWillden - PM Sent
> 
> And don't let other "forum members" get under your skin. I have been here long enough to know that things can get out of control here. i.e. People will type whatever they wish online but they would rarely say such things in person to another outdoorsman.


Any chance i could get a little info as well? Sorry for the double post, just figuring out the tools.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I really need to start checking the post dates. I read every post before I realized the thread was a year old. :|



however......top of page 4!


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Did you have any luck SWilden?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Ophir canyon is your best bet.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Hazmat. Are you hunting spike this year?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

No I am going to do the general any bull this year.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i did the same and though it was all a new thread then saw it was a year old ahahahah


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Ophir canyon is your best bet.


I'm sorry but I already hunt Ophir Canyon and have done so for many years.
Please respect my space and find somewhere else to hunt!!!
There's just not enough spikes up there for a bunch of newcomers to come in and run everything out of the country.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There's a $hitload of elk on unit 18 if you know where to look.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a good friend that is a CO in this unit. According to him, they wanted to recommend closing the elk hunt there for a while due to the decreasing herd. This didn't pass, but I don't see many elk anymore on the unit.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Fowlmouth, please enlighten me!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jdub654 said:


> Fowlmouth, please enlighten me!


Somewhere between Lakepoint and West Canyon.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well played Foulmouth. Settlement hasn't produced, I've been trying to find them all week. Maybe I'll have to head to Southern Utah.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

We landed on the moon!


----------

